# Squeaky bum time!



## Dave Watson (Aug 28, 2014)

Well it's finally here. Some 13 years or so after I first had the delusional thought, "You know what? Think I'll try writing a book," my agent is today submitting my work to a bunch of major publishers. When I started getting serious about this whole malarky and began sending samples of my writing away to magazines, blogs, publishers and agents about 3 years back, it was exciting and a little scary, but I was well aware at the time that the odds of getting anything accepted were astronomical, and I was fully prepared for the flood of rejection letters which sure enough began dropping into my mail box over the following weeks, months and years.

Now though, whoooo! This is a whole 'nother ball game, sports fans. It's great that I've somehow managed to bluff, badger and bluster my way to the point where I've managed to snag an agent and get my stuff past the bouncers so that big sixers can even read my scary scribbles, but this is serious make or break time now. This is it. The final hurdle so to speak, and I'm well aware this is the biggest hurdle yet. This is to get in and play with the big boys, but I still need to keep telling myself to remain cool, and to ready myself for the inevitable rejections that I'm sure will come, as my agent tells me she has a list of something like ten editors she's getting in contact with.

So on this momentous and terrifying day, I just wanted to say another big thanks to all the folks on here who've helped me along the way. Your input, thoughts and critiques have helped shape and sharpen me, and the advice I've received from WF has been a big part in my development, so here's to ya, folks. 

Once more unto the breach, dear friends, once more.

:salut:


----------



## Gargh (Aug 28, 2014)

Good luck... and Bon Voyage! :icon_compress:


----------



## Terry D (Aug 28, 2014)

Good luck, Dave.


----------



## InstituteMan (Aug 28, 2014)

Good luck, Dave! I firmly believe that this is going to work out for you. I just don't know whether it will work out quickly or slowly -- but I know it will work out.


----------



## Kyle R (Aug 29, 2014)

Best of luck!

You've already broken through the front lines. Now you just need to take out that bunker. 

Be sure to keep us posted on what's happening! Many of us here would love to learn more about the process.


----------



## Dave Watson (Aug 29, 2014)

I tell you one thing, Kyle. I'm sick to the back teeth of the damn book! If I see another viking or werewolf I'll lose control. Had to do another two re-writes after the agent picked it up before sending it to the publishers. Though I've got to say one thing I've learned is that agents aren't just there to hawk your stuff. A lot of the suggestions she made and questions she asked helped tighten the story up big style. She also pointed out a few glaring plotholes that I'd missed...

Thanks for the good vibes, people.


----------



## J Anfinson (Aug 29, 2014)

Good luck! Here's hoping.


----------



## TWErvin2 (Aug 30, 2014)

Hoping to hear more good news in the future! Thanks for sharing.


----------

